# New 29 gallon



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello I'm setting up a new tank let me know what u guys think 

Tank 29 gallon
Co2/ferts
T5ho
Heavly planted

Fish
Peacock gobys
Kribensis
apistos

Thoughts?


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm imagining it to be a colourful set up especially with the fish choice and plants. Too bad I don't have experience with plants and these species of fish. I hope you share videos and pictures of your progress with us.

Good luck!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

des said:


> I'm imagining it to be a colourful set up especially with the fish choice and plants. Too bad I don't have experience with plants and these species of fish. I hope you share videos and pictures of your progress with us.
> 
> Good luck!


I will I was hoping somone would comment on how safe my plants woukd be apparently those two species dont harm plants

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kribs and apistos will leave the plants alone. If they have fry they will hide out in the plants and peck at them, but won't harm them.


----------

